# New Little Medium Format!



## JKnobelock (Apr 23, 2009)

so i picked up this little Ansco Clipper Camera at an antique shop. came in the original box, and instructions, and even had a half shot roll of 616 film


----------



## mrsifuentes (Apr 23, 2009)

JKnobelock said:


> so i picked up this little Ansco Clipper Camera at an antique shop. came in the original box, and instructions, and even had a half shot roll of 616 film



Awesome! Congrats. I am still saving cash for my medium format. Tell me more about the 616 film. I only know of 120 & 220.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 23, 2009)

mrsifuentes said:


> ...Tell me more about the 616 film. I only know of 120 & 220.



616, and its "sister" format 116, have been obsolete for many decades. They were roll films like 120, film taped to a longer paper roll, but were wider. 120, along with its sister formats 105, 117, 220, and 620, is 62.5mm wide. 616 and 116 (they differ only in the size of the spool) are 70mm wide.

Wikipedia is, as usual, a good resource: 616 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JKnobelock (Apr 23, 2009)

yea 616 has been out of production for a while... however, since i have to spools of it, i can rig up so the 120 film will work fine!


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have one very similar to yours
Agfa Clipper Special - a set on Flickr

I force 120 rolls into it. It came with one 616 reel, I leave the 616 reel in the takeup spot. I then take a 120 roll and shove about a 1/2" piece of drywall anchor into the top hole of the 120 roll to make it the same length as a 616 roll. Insert it into the camera and adjust the drywall anchor as needed to get it to spin freely and your all set. Not sure if that explanation tells the whole story, but it works.

Its a fun little camera.


----------



## JKnobelock (Apr 24, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> I have one very similar to yours
> Agfa Clipper Special - a set on Flickr
> 
> I force 120 rolls into it. It came with one 616 reel, I leave the 616 reel in the takeup spot. I then take a 120 roll and shove about a 1/2" piece of drywall anchor into the top hole of the 120 roll to make it the same length as a 616 roll. Insert it into the camera and adjust the drywall anchor as needed to get it to spin freely and your all set. Not sure if that explanation tells the whole story, but it works.
> ...



thats a nice little camera.... yea ive looked at how to work 120 into the camera... luckily it came with 2 of the 616 spools.... so im gonna try pretty much the same thing you did.


----------

